# Perfect Aussie slang website



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

I found the perfect website to translate our admittedly odd Oz language
Australian slang dictionary
its not missing a great many words, a few they don't have....
Crib (lunch)
Swy (two-up, a gambling game)
Flash as a rat /with a gold tooth (looking good)
Off like a Bondi tram (very fast)
Bargearse (putting on a little weight, old chap)
Dogs breakfast, looking like (messy, untidy, disorganised)
Truck, fell off the back of (stolen goods)
It also may help to know that "*****" is a female's private parts and not a bottom,
and durex is a brand of sticky tape!


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Oh, great site! Those who are thinking about coming over here should study it, because someone can make a whole speech using only Aussie slang, and you won't get a word of it. 

I always thought 'fell off the back of a truck' was American, largely associated with the Mafia. At least they always say it in Mafiosa movies, "Geeez, Vinnie, everything we own fell offa the back of a truck". Or maybe its a New York, New Jersey thing.


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

I Might be wrong about the truck phrase, I assumed it was an Oz saying because Ive heard older Aussies say it. They might have seen the same movies tho!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

*old scots*

"Aff ey bak ey a lorry" is definately Scottish, wev'e been saying that for donkey's years (where does that one come from?) 

And Scotland is a very old country!

So where does "snowdroppin" come from? That's what i'd like to know!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Seems as though we are all wrong. It's English!



source : phrases . org . uk


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

English? Who knew?

One of the things Americans and I guess Canadians contend with is that not only are we dealing with the differences between Australian and English, but the differences between American and English. I'd love to find a similar website that would deal with English slang, and with words that are used differently.


----------

